# Konvertieren von .PSD über .DOC in .PDF mit Qualitätsverlust?



## Tha_Guest (14. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hm, war mir nicht sicher in welches Forum ich das posten soll. Folgendes: 

Wir machen da ne kleine Hochzeitszeitung und der größte Teil (Texte etc) ist schwarz-weiß. Diesen Teil haben wir einfach in Word 2003 erledigt und in .PDF konvertiert. Das sollte kein Problem darstellen. Der Farbanteil der Zeitung jedoch (das Cover und eine Photodoppelseite in der Mitte) wurden nach Art der Kunst in PS7 in CMYK, 300dpi, A4 generiert. 

Wenn ich jetzt diese Farbbeiträge in Word einfüge und alles zusammen in eine PDF Datei konvertieren möchte, habe ich doch bestimmt eine Auflösungskompromittierung, oder? 

Wie mach ich also aus meinem Wordteil und meinem PS Teil EIN .pdf mit suffizienter Auflösung? 

Danköööö! 
Guest.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. September 2009)

Hi,
also von Auflösungskompromittierung hab ich ja noch nie gehört und ergibt auch nicht wirklich einen Sinn .
Also grundsätzlich übernehmen die Produkte von M$ schon die Einstellungen der Dateien beim Import, ohne Änderung der Einstellung werden diese ja eingebettet.
Aber um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen könnt Ihr aus PS ne PDF generieren und beides in Acobat zusammenfügen.
Oder Ihr öffnet die eine PDF in PS und macht aus allen Dateien eine mehrseitige PDF in PS.
Was aber eigentlich schlechter ist weil Ihr so nur mit reinen Pixeldaten arbeitet udn die Datei größer wird.
Von M$ gibts auch noch den Puplisher der für DTP Arbeiten geeignet ist. Müßt mal schauen welche Officeversion Ihr habt.
Ansonsten wird bestimmt auch jemand hier die Dateien zusammenführen wenn ihr höfflich bittet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tha_Guest (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

und dankeschön für die ausführliche Antwort. Also dass die Auflösung runtergefahren wird ist quatsch meinst du?! Ich habs jetzt vorsichtshalber mal mit einem Freewareprogramm gemacht und die PDF aus PS mit dem PDF aus Word zusammengefügt. Das sollte gehen. 

THX nochmal. 

Grüße!


----------



## chmee (14. September 2009)

Du kannst in Word die Werte für Grafiken einstellen, sowie auch beim PDF-Export. Dazu gehören auch dpi und Kompression/Farbtiefe. Einfach mal in die erstellte PDF schauen, ob es sauber aussieht, 72dpi sind recht schnell zu entlarven.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mein_Pseudonym (15. September 2009)

Noch ganz wichtig: Word kann kein CMYK, also komm bitte nicht auf die Idee, die PS-PDF in Word einzubetten und daraus wieder eine PDF zu erzeugen (wenn das ganze "richtig" in den Druck gehen soll)!


----------

